# Nashville help



## mandy's meals (May 12, 2007)

I am looking for the restaurant supply store in NAshville, some have also called it the Sysco store. I know it is supposed to be downtown Nashville but not sure were or anything about it. I have a catering event for 1200 in a week and wanted to go there instead of just Costco or Sam's club. Thanks


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Mandy....welcome to chef talk....have you tried the yellow pages? Wholesale companies will not sell to you unless you have a tax ID.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

You say you're a "cook at home"...and you're going to cater 1200 PEOPLE (am I reading that right?) IN ONE WEEK!

God supposedly created the earth in 7 days but what the H**K!

I've been known to be masochistic at times but this is way beyond me. 

I'm curious...fill us in about what you're undertaking...

April


----------



## mandy's meals (May 12, 2007)

First I did look in the yellow pages it wasn't listed. Second it is 1200 people spread across 3 days. One of the least informal things you could do...a cook out for a school a friend of mine is a teacher at. I throw huge dinner parties @ my home for 150-200 people cook all the food from scratch myself serve atleast 4 meat dishes and 8 sides plus appetizers and desset. So honestly some picnic thing with all consumables will be much easier. Plus I don't even have to clean my house.:lol: I have worked for 2 catering companies before so I know a sit down 1200 would be a nightmare. I am just cutting the school a good deal and trying to still give them the best I can. Guess I'll settle for Costco. Thanks guys for all the help though.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Sysco should be in Nashville, they seem to be everywhere else. Cheftalk has chef's throughout the world posting, I've not run across too many from your area. 
Costco will give you a case discount if you ask, I've used them in the past.
Not sure what kind of school it is but they should have some suppliers they use.

those of us who own catering businesses pay for liability insurence, if big enough workman's comp, business license, food handling as well as are inspected quarterly by Health Dept.....
it's certainly possible to cook massive amounts of food in a small place....lord knows I've done it before.


----------

